
Credo: A Code Linter for Elixir - akkartik
http://trivelop.de/2015/11/16/introducing-credo-code-linter-for-elixir
======
Veedrac
FWIW, that yellow highlighting really makes it hard to read. Just bolding the
text instead makes it way easier to read.

But, yes, I'm glad that a lot of the newer languages seem to take much
stronger lines on how their community should act. A language is also a
community, and it's nice to see that getting first-class attention.

